# Presas Arnis seminar w/ GM Datu Tim Hartman Cambridge Canada



## James Miller (Nov 21, 2014)

Presas Arnis seminar w/ GM Datu Tim Hartman Cambridge Canada

When:
February 21, 2015 
12:00 pm  5:00 pm​
Where:
Cedar Creek Karate for Christ
2042 Dumfries Road
Cambridge, ON N1R 5S5
Canada


​


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 17, 2015)

Just a quick reminder that I'll be teaching in Canada this weekend.

When:
12 - 5pm February 21, 2015

Where:
Cedar Creek Karate for Christ,
2042 Dumfries Road
Cambridge Ontario, Canada

Contact:
Carl Outram at email

Fee:
$60 at the door


----------

